# Cat has a poo stuck halfway out!



## Gizmo85

So I just noticed Gizmo dragging her bum along the floor and realised she has a poo stuck half in half out! What should I do? I'm sure I've read that it's dangerous to try and pull it out


----------



## Charity

I've had this and unless you want poo all over your furniture and carpets, there's not much choice but to remove it plus its very uncomfortable for the cat. Its best to use a warm wet piece of cotton wool and try to remove what you can, though don't expect your cat to be very co-operative :yikes: and don't pull it as if its hard you might then do some damage. If all else fails, you might have to take him to your vets to do it which I had to do last time.


----------



## chillminx

I don't think it would be dangerous to try and pull it out as long as you did not actually intrude into the anus. But I doubt you would pull it out anyway and would in fact just break off the bit you can see poking out. There is certainly no harm in cleaning off the bit that is poking out anyway. 

Your cat is probably suffering from what used to be called "shy stool" (there is a technical term for it, but the name escapes me atm), which is usually caused by constipation or a lack of sufficient fluid in the diet. 

Is he a senior cat? Sometimes these kind of problems develop in older cats, and can become chronic. The vet can provide bulking medicine (I used some for my senior boy (RIP) in his final years and it did help). 

It's also important to increase fluid intake by adding a little water to his wet food, and making home made chicken or beef broth which you give him a saucerful of (warmed) a couple of times a day. The broth can be frozen in ice cube trays and defrosted as required in the microwave.


----------



## Satori

Charity said:


> I've had this


Sorry but :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Charity

Ha ha Satori!!


----------

